

Sea Urchins' Self-sharpening Teeth - NonEUCitizen
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/12/101222162404.htm

======
zdw
Does this sound to anyone like the blades on a snap-off knife - when one layer
gets dull, it breaks off revealing a new sharp layer?

